# Volkl RTM 79 or Head V6?



## jcard71 (Mar 2, 2019)

As I continue to look for an intermediate front side (mostly groomed) trails I think I’ve narrowed it down to these two and wondering if anyone is skiing either one? If so, what are your thoughts? Even if you’re not skiing then, would love to hear your thoughts on these choices...

I can get them for the following prices:

Volkl - $599
Head - $450

Thanks for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

